# Hall Of Fame Update Time



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

viewtopic.php?f=24&t=20954&start=0#p226382
"Rained out"
62cm easutry cod


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Posted back in November Comp and PM'ed the appropriate Mods back in November, still not in HOF yet though:

Topic http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=20954&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&start=15

Name/UserName of Angler : Blaen
Date of Capture : Friday 7/11/08
Location : Peppermint Bay TAS
Type and Size/Weight of Fish : Garfish 35.5cm, 
Tackle/Line/Lure Used : Wilson Ghost Combo, Float with chopped up whitebait suspended below
Conditions: Calm Windy Clam Windy Calm Windy, you get the picture.


----------



## kiwipea (Jun 17, 2008)

viewtopic.php?f=17&t=23541

105 cm longtom, not top of the ideal fish takes, but a long longtom


----------



## Biggles (Jan 6, 2008)

Maybe a couple here

viewtopic.php?f=17&t=22101 Nodds barra @124cm, Biggles barra @ 116.5cm

viewtopic.php?f=17&t=21350 Biggles Grassy Sweetlip @ 57cm

Also should be able to get T-curves Bass record sometime next week, lol.

cya

Al


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Dont forget my 47cm Rainbow Trout!

viewtopic.php?f=17&t=21597&p=233476&hilit=Snowy#p233476

<clinging to numbers here>


----------



## Detritus2099 (Jun 8, 2008)

http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=24001#p258334

59 cm Golden Trevally


----------



## Wattie (Apr 30, 2007)

viewtopic.php?f=17&t=19461&p=210195#p210466

These are some fish that I caught last September that didn't make the HOF. ;-)


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

Detritus2099 said:


> http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=24001#p258334
> 
> 59 cm Golden Trevally


thanks for that...you just reminded me of this one
viewtopic.php?f=17&t=21493&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&hilit=island+in+the+islands

Name/UserName of Angler : Astro
Date: nov 08
Location : Whitsunday Island
Type and Size/Weight of Fish : Golden Tevally 70 cm+
Tackle/Line/Lure Used : 20lb braid, generic 4" sp


----------



## joejoe (Sep 28, 2008)

Third place mangrove jack 51cm.Last month fishing comp.


----------



## wongus (Feb 12, 2006)

Hi Scott,

Does my shark that I caught at Wello qualify for HOF.

viewtopic.php?f=17&t=24225


----------



## wongus (Feb 12, 2006)

Scott,

Sorry mate.. I gave the wrong link. I put all the details in the Feb comp.

viewtopic.php?f=24&t=24001


----------



## Detritus2099 (Jun 8, 2008)

@Lazybugger,
As much as I'd like to claim 70 cm, my Golden Trev was only 59 cm.


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Hi Lazy -

My Bull Shark might make it -

Fish Species: Bull Shark
Length: 132cm
Date of Capture: 24/1/09 in Tingalpa creek QLD
Tackle Used: 30lb mono, a 20 year old ugly stick and a cheap arse spinning real.
It towed me around for 1 1/2 hours.
Location of picture. viewtopic.php?f=15&t=23755#p252748


----------



## kanganoe (Apr 30, 2008)

G,day lazy bugger. Do we send our HOF stuff to you now? I sent an entry to pcsolutionman but here it is again.Brown Trout of 60 cm from lake mackintosh in Tasmania.Caught on a small stumpjumper lure using 3kg braid.From my jan 20 post.{some people show a link address to their post .How do you do that?}







Thanks and keep up the good work.Russell.


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Lazybugger said:


> Just to clarify things for these shark nuts  At present there is a shark category called "Bronze whaler". I think I am going to change this category to "Whaler & other shark species" The fact is there are so many varieties of these types of shark that it is too hard to correctly delinate between one & another similar looking shark. Rather than have confusions or potential arguments I think one category will make it easier for everyone. So this category will include bronzies, bulls, generic whalers and reef sharks.
> 
> Shark species that are easily separately identifiable such as threshers will continue to have their own category.


Cool by me - they are pretty bloody similar. Just a bugger to subdue in a yak :lol: :lol:


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

I have one from December last year that equals 3rd in HOF

Fish Species: Yellowfin Bream
Length: 42.5cm
Date of Capture: 10/12/08
Tackle Used: TD heartlandZ finesse special, Kix 2004 reel, storm popper
Location of picture. Durras lake, NSW

viewtopic.php?f=17&t=22186&st=0&sk=t&sd=a


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

Lazybugger said:


> Detritus2099 said:
> 
> 
> > @Lazybugger,
> ...


Only thing pissing me off is this weather....rain anyone????


----------



## karnage (Jan 18, 2006)

amberjack 48cm









occy









pj shark 74cm


----------



## Feral (Oct 18, 2008)

My first fish on my Yak would have been good enough for 3rd in the Bream, but looking through the old posts I dont think I posted a report on it!


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

This is an old one, but never got added
viewtopic.php?f=24&t=16995&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&start=15#p187461

Then this one.

viewtopic.php?f=24&t=24001&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&start=15#p261067


----------



## Shufoy (May 28, 2008)

Fish Species: Mulloway
Length: 123cm
Date of Capture: 12.12.08
Tackle Used: Nitro Magnum Butt Distance Spin, Shimano Twinpower 5000FC
Location of picture. Swan River

http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=22237&p=238333#p238333










Fish Species: Mulloway
Length: 117cm
Date of Capture: 1.12.08
Tackle Used: Nitro Magnum Butt Distance Spin, Banax Si1600
Location of picture. Swan River

http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=21677&p=232381#p232381


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi Lazy, can you and the other mods, please vote if these two atlantic Salmon are worthy of inclusion into the HOF. I have previously not submitted them due to them not being photographed next to a recognised measuring device. Since AKFF seems to of had a bit of a relaxation of the rules I would like to submit them if it is permissible. They were taken on an Abu 1500IAR classic baitcaster and a custom IMX SJ6400 1-3KG loomis using either 2 or 3kg fireline and a trolled Tilson Minnow whilst paddling my much beloved P15 in Craigbourne Dam Tas when it still had some water in it which unfortunately does not any longer. The first fish went 8.1kg and the second 6.9kg

Scott


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Voted yes, twice even!

Cracker fish...


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

I think Kanganoe may have 1 and 2 on KGW.

viewtopic.php?f=17&t=21697&p=232588#p232588


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

And Buff's 47.5 black Bream from the Goolwa Channel - Coorong

viewtopic.php?f=17&t=21395&st=0&sk=t&sd=a


----------



## ronston (Oct 21, 2008)

The mud crab i caught last month. Cheers Ronnie.

Fish Species: Mud Crab
Length:16cm ( front to back )
Date of Capture: 9/3/09
Tackle Used: 50lb handline
Location of picture. jan comp


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

2nd place

viewtopic.php?f=17&t=24634#p262332


----------



## Biggles (Jan 6, 2008)

G'day Scott, are Maori Cod allowed? I can't see any in the hall viewtopic.php?f=17&t=24623 I picked up 6 yesterday before being dumped, the biggest went 42cm, small I know. I have some more pics but none on the mat.

Got them on 20lb braid, & 5" Damiki Armour Shad soft plastic on a 1/4 jig head.

cya

Al


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWQr6H8kAAERfgAAQUuXhYo0oHIo/7/6gMAEjLYNT0hpNGhqRo09TTTMEQ0eJBqR6j1J6TIbU2iYajIwATAlAmpqaNTeqYQDQaMCaaeo4xCbiOmn3XomLnQ6tENOyQOT6P3w8OLdvzxvtVj41K6Isl3rk9iigoqDIh8SFnrM1wuqWyG0dxOXbiM6b9eD2Wh7r629G552/3WrEgy5k4hwRDkmCq9QL24TcM+aNGJJGugfWLbPC93Wp+PftYqtJ+MfmzjZxmM7IZckWS645HXjODUkv7zKYLp5KlksKbVtWzH6oGbjEx1zUOsl3GExt5/HrG7DVrPL0paJmwb0DLiKWSDSHggu4BxIaQZrQKXgIO46gt1qZCCOpHQmAjJokot3T5CoiiFhvKumSHHV+x3HTZheKzFJILskSjXK9UBYYHkZWqqJ/C0FSspM1cP8XckU4UJAK+h/J


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

my 43cm sand whiting = 1st place
caught at Burrill Lake 8/3/09 . Popper /2-4kg rod, 4lb line/6lb leader

40cm (est) coral trout caught in whitsundays (2nd place) - havent got exact measurements of fish so not sure if it counts
Caught at Stonehaven Anchorage, Whitsundays. Early June 2008. 3-5kg Pflueger Rod, 10lb braid/15lb leader. 6" Soft Plastic


----------



## Physhopath (Jun 21, 2007)

Amberjack, no entries as yet ?? :? 
Catch of the day, actually week ! 

viewtopic.php?f=15&t=25084


----------



## Gorey (Jan 26, 2009)

Name/UserName of Angler: Gorey
Date of Capture: 6/03/2009
Location: Gold coast
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Mangrove jack 55cm. 
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: 10lb Fins braid, 40lb black magic flouro leader. Tilsan barra diving minnow lure (red).
Conditions: Still, quiet, about 6am.


----------



## murd (Jan 27, 2008)

A couple of HOF entries for consideration, for both fresh and saltwater. Some of these date back a while but were all caught in my SIK, in a time when few people knew about the sport.









103cm Barracouta taken 28/09/98 on 15lb platypus mono/Mitchell 487 reel. The fish swallowed a trolled hard body lure behind my SIK just on dark in Missionary Bay, Hinchinbrook Island. Photo taken at Macushla camp site, a very long paddle from Cardwell!









88cm Golden Trevally, caught 08/10/98 on 15lb platypus mono/Mitchell 487 reel. Took a trolled hb lure off Dunk Island main beach.









80cm Saratoga, caught 02/08/01 on 9lb damyl professional mono/ Shimano Aerocast 4010 reel. Gulped down a trolled Kokoda McDiver in a FNQ Gulf billabong.









91cm Threadfin Salmon, landed 06/08/01 on 14.5lb torture mono/Shimano Aerocast 4010 reel. Picked up in the Staaten River, FNQ while trolling a Kokoda McDiver behind the yak.









107cm Longtom, caught 12/08/01 on 14.5lb torture mono/Shimano Aerocast 4010 reel: Caught in the Robinson River, NT while trolling a Kokoda McDiver.









93cm Queenie, picked up 31/07/02 on 14.5lb torture mono/Penn 6500SS reel. Savagely hit a popper cast from the yak in the Robinson River, NT.









93cm saltwater Barramundi, captured 13/09/06 on 14.5lb torture mono/Shimano Slade 4000 reel. Gulped down a trolled Kokoda McDiver in the Wearyan River, NT.









47cm Silver Morwong, caught March '08 on 14.5lb torture mono/Penn 6500SS reel, while drifting off Narrabeen, Sydney.









41cm Sooty Grunter, caught 10/08 in the Roper River, NT using a Penn Slammer 360 reel spooled with 10lb mono. Lure was a Kokoda McDiver.

Cheers,
Rick


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

redphoenix said:


> Lazybugger said:
> 
> 
> > Bump ... Red can you do your magic please on Scott's crackers.
> ...


Sorry mate I have only just seen this, I have no idea, I only weighted then filleted them and it was a couple of years ago. i am happy to go with whatever you think.

Scott


----------



## stitcho (Jun 29, 2007)

Better late than never . Not the biggest, but at least it beats Lee :twisted:

Name/UserName of Angler : stitcho
Date of Capture : Sat 14/03/09
Location : Sunshine Coast
Type and Size/Weight of Fish : Tarpon, 46cm 
Tackle/Line/Lure Used : 2-5kg tcurve/2500 stradic, 4lb fireline/8lb flouro, 35mm Bubblepop
Conditions: Freshwater, glassy.


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

stitcho said:


> Better late than never . Not the biggest, but at least it beats Lee :twisted:
> 
> doesnt beat this one Damo lmao :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Shufoy (May 28, 2008)

Date of Capture : Monday 16.3.09
Location : Perth, Cockburn Sound.
Type and Size/Weight of Fish : Leatherjacket 35.5cm 
Tackle/Line/Lure Used : Penn Pinpoint 2-4kg, Shimano Symetre 2500, 10lb Braid, Squidgie 70mm Flickbait Pearl.
Conditions: Sunny, hot, calm.


----------



## ronston (Oct 21, 2008)

Heres one more for you.  Cheers Ronnie

Fish Species:-Mullet
Length:-43cm
Date of Capture:-20/3/09
Tackle Used:-4lb braid, bait jig, bread bait
Location of picture.- Cath of the day


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Tarpon 60cm
caught 21/02/09 in Redcliffe (salt water)
Trolling a whole squid on 20lb line

Bloody hell I didnt even know it was a HOF fishy.......next week I'll start posting up my catfish catches. :lol:


----------

